

Show HN: A irc client in your web browser, built with node.js - cjstewart88
https://github.com/cjstewart88/nirc

======
shyn3
Would it be possible to get fish encryption working with this? I was looking
at an encrypted chat alternative at my workplace.

~~~
cjstewart88
I have no clue what that is, but if it's possible it's definitely something we
could look into. The projects open source, so any contributions are welcomed!

~~~
shyn3
[http://www.donationcoder.com/Software/Mouser/mircryption/ind...](http://www.donationcoder.com/Software/Mouser/mircryption/index.php)

